# Toilet Question Do you open, P, and close or is it P, Open



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

I have just unfortunately noticed that the smell coming from my thetford was caused by a build up of spilt pea around the container area, resulting in a smell as you can imagine.

So I was wondering what is the correct way to do.

Should I be opening the rubber thingy first and then pee and then close it, or do you pee, open it, then close it. 

Sorry about the crude nature of this post but you can't get the smell on the post.

Thanks


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Open, pee then flush n close


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We all have our personal preference but neither method should lead to any spillage...maybe a new seal is called for.

Do you "maintain" the seal it needs to be kept clean and lubricated.

Mike


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

> neither method should lead to any spillage...maybe a new seal is called for.
> 
> Mike


Areed, but if you pee with it closed then open it then flush then close it the sliding plate doesn't get flushed....or am I missing something?

Not the pot I hope!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi ksebruce

I think there is little difference in how the closure plate gets flushed unless you flush with it closed after use but then you would have to open and close it again....by the way, normal urine is a sterile liquid ...there are no nasties to worry about in fresh normal urine. Its the other stuff which needs care  ...flap open for that.

Mike


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi again

If you choose to P and then open ....never, ever do this after climbing up a mountain or big hill ( 1000ft or so +) ...if you do you may get your own back :lol: 

( if the pressure relief valve has not opened)

Mike


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Don't you just love this site? No question however technical (or otherwise) goes unanswered.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hiya

Don't you just love a good topic like this....

For what it's worth, urine is not sterile - it is teaming with bacteria. I won't elaborate on what, why etc now.

Secondly, the seal will perish if you put bleach down the loo like you do at home - or any chlorine based agent for that matter, and that will lead to leakage.

As for the open or closed thing, closed is my preference :wink: 

Sharon


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok so I may need a new seal, certainly worth a try.

Anyone know where I can get one they don't seem to have them on Outdoor Bits.

Thanks for the comments so far.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps a sign which I saw in a Pub loo.

"Our aim is to keep these lavatories clean and tidy.
Your aim will help."


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I have a feeling that there is a difference here between M and F but I'm not about to go into detail - use your imagination.

G


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jams101

does your seal look at all like this:










They do go like this sometimes...if it does look wrinkled it needs a new one. Sometimes they recover if lubricated and left unusedfor a few weeks.



RockieRV said:


> For what it's worth, urine is not sterile - it is teaming with bacteria. I won't elaborate on what, why etc now.


Hi Sharon I was careful to say normal urine ... bacteria can certainly be present but not in great or dangerous amounts as normal urine leaves the bladder( from a healty, clean person) most of the bacteria gets going from this point onwards.... as you say no more need to elaborate....I see no reason not to assume it is full of bacteria if it helps our safety.

Mike


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

There’s a stench in the thetford, dear Liza, dear Liza, 
There’s a truly awful stench in the thetford, dear Liza, a stench.

Then flush it, dear Henry, dear Henry, dear Henry,
Then flush it dear Henry, dear Henry, flush it.

With what shall I flush it, dear Liza, dear Liza?
With what shall I flush it, dear Liza, with what?

With water, dear Henry, dear Henry, dear Henry,
With water, dear Henry, dear Henry, with water.

But the tank is dry, dear Liza, dear Liza,
But the tank is dry, dear Liza, dry.

Then fill it, dear Henry, dear Henry, dear Henry,
Then fill it, dear Henry, dear Henry, fill it.

With what shall I fill it, dear Liza, dear Liza,
With what shall I fill it, dear Liza, with what?

With water, dear Henry, dear Henry, dear Henry,
With water don’t you think, dear Henry, dear Henry, with water.

In what shall I fetch it, dear Liza, dear Liza,
In what shall I fetch it, dear Liza, in what?

In the Aquaroll, dear Henry, dear Henry, dear Henry,
In the Aquaroll, dear Henry, dear Henry, an Aquaroll.

And where is the Aquaroll, dear Liza, dear Liza,
And where is the Aquaroll, dear Liza, WHERE? (not where I left it of course, oh no…)

In the locker, dear Henry, dear Henry, dear Henry,
In the locker, dear Henry, dear Henry, in the locker.

But the locker is locked, dear Liza, dear Liza,
But the locker is locked, dear Liza, it’s locked.

Well UNLOCK IT THEN, dear Henry, dear Henry, dear Henry,
Well unlock it then, dear HenrydearHenrywhydon’tyouUNLOCKIT!!!!!

Er- where are the keys, dear Liza, dear Liza,
You don’t happen to know where the keys are, dear Liza, dear Liza, the keys?

Yes, I tidied them away, dear Henry, dear Henry,
I tidied them away AGAIN, dear Henry, DEAR HENRY I TIDIED THEM AWAY LIKE I ALWAYS DO WHEN YOU LEAVE THINGSLYINGAROUNDALLOVERTHEPLACE!!!!! TIDIED THEM AWAY!

And where did you put them, dear Liza, dear Liza,
And where did you put them, pray tell, dearest Liza, where?

In my purse, dear Henry, dear Henry, dear Henry,
In my purse, dear Henry, dear Henry, my purse.

And where might your purse be, dear Liza, dear Liza,
And where have you oh-so-tidily put your bleedin’ purse, dear Liza, WHERE?

(Oh for f….) It’s in the bathroom, dear Henry, dear Henry, dear Henry,
In the bathroom WHERE I ALWAYS HIDE IT, REMEMBER? right down by the Thetford, dear Henry, dear Henry, by the THETFORD!

?????

But there’s a STENCH in the Thetford, dear Liza, dear Liza,
There’s a stench in the Thetford, dear Liza, a STENCH and I’m not going back in there, no way, not on your Nelly - after all it was YOUR MOTHER - can’t she learnhowtousetheDAMNTHINGPROPERLY? AND WHYDOESSHENEVER, EVER, OPEN THE WINDOW!!!!!!! 

[email protected]@@@****!!?||~~####


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

RockieRV said:


> Hiya
> 
> Don't you just love a good topic like this....
> 
> ...


That is not correct, urine is sterile, only when it leave's the body does it start to degrade


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We (I mean "he" ) had the same problem. We think it is caused by splash from the height of person peeing. He now opens and pees and the problem seems much improved. 

Also watch out for large pees splashing back when opening valve after peeing with it closed.  

Pat


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

No I don't think it is as bad as that....but I will have a better look at it tomorrow in daylight



spykal said:


> Hi Jams101
> 
> does your seal look at all like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Wobby is right about the sterile bit.

If you have a SOG you can P or (Q?) with it open with no smells!

But, a word of warning, do not ever use a SOG whilst on the move, and I mean by that whilst the van is moving. The vacuum can suck up stuff that is, er, on the move and it will all have to be cleaned out.

You have been warned. I'm not prepared to tell you how I know this fact.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi jams;

It also worth checking a few other 'parts' to see if your aim is as accurate as it used to be :roll: :lol: 

pete


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

open hatch pee flush then i quick squirt with antibacterial spray
OK it may shorten life of seal but it smells better

plus when i brush my teeth i spit it down the loo and not the sink plug hole as it doesnt drain that well

YOU DID ASK


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Luckily the aim is not too bad, anyhow the leak is in the compartment that holds the tank....but I do check my parts regularly even at 35 you can still get a scare.....long and off topic story...



peejay said:


> Hi jams;
> 
> It also worth checking a few other 'parts' to see if your aim is as accurate as it used to be :roll: :lol:
> 
> pete


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

wobby said:


> That is not correct, urine is sterile, only when it leave's the body does it start to degrade


LMAO I assumed we were talking about urine after it had left the body - hence toilet smells. Sorry....

Sharon


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

wobby said:


> [That is not correct, urine is sterile, only when it leave's the body does it start to degrade


I would be very interested to know what causes the said degradation of the urine please?

Keith


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

kands said:


> wobby said:
> 
> 
> > [That is not correct, urine is sterile, only when it leave's the body does it start to degrade
> ...


In healthy people. urine is sterile (i.e. it does not contain any micro-organisms). One of the best ways to keep your urinary tract sterile is to empty your bladder completely at regular intervals. Generally, an infection starts in the urethra and may then spread into the upper urinary tract as far as the kidneys.

The symptoms vary considerably, depending on whether the lower urinary tract or both the lower tract and the upper tract are affected. With infections of the lower urinary tract, there is a sensation of burning when emptying the bladder, or a strong urge to urinate. The urine may also be cloudy or have a strong odour. If the bladder is also affected, this is known as cystitis (a mild but unpleasant bladder inflammation). Where the upper urinary tract is infected, the symptoms may be similar, but in addition there may be pain in the lower back, fever and shivering, and the condition may in extreme cases require hospitalization. Medical handling depends on the precise factors and circumstances of the illness; patients often respond quickly to antibiotic treatment.
Normal Values
Normal urine may vary in color from almost colorless to dark yellow. Some foods (like beets and blackberries) may color the urine red. 
The urine specific gravity ranges between 1.006 and 1.030 (higher numbers mean a higher concentration). The specific gravity varies depending on the time of day, amount of food and liquids consumed, and the amount of recent exercise. 
The urine pH is also influenced by a number of factors. Generally the normal pH range is from 4.6 to 8.0, with an average of 6.0. 
There is usually no detectable urine glucose, urine ketones, or urine protein. 
There are usually no red blood cells in urine . 
Hemoglobin is not normally found in the urine. 
Bilirubin is normally not detected in the urine. There may be a trace of urobilinogen in the urine. 
Nitrites and white blood cells (leukocytes) are not normally present in the urine.
Your wish is my command :!: :!: :!: Its the scientist in me that makes me do it please forgive me  
C


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the biology lesson C :lol: :lol: :lol: I know all that BUT...... My question was in regard to wobbys statement of Quote"only when it leave's the body does it start to degrade". I am interested to know what process causes the degradation????

Keith


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Well guys you have asked the question, so:-
I have to tell you that no matter how good your aim is there is always 'splashback'. How do I know? You have to wear a kilt to know that!

I have sailed on some largish yachts where the rule was 'gentlemen sit to P' unless of course you are out of sight of shore when you p off the side (mind the wind direction!! ).
In my European RV I have SOG so it is always a good idea to crack open the slide which activates the fan, drains the pan and leaves no smells at all.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

It makes a brilliant compost activator, but I suppose not many people carry a compost bin in their MH. Do they have them in RVs?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry its caused by deamination of amino acids 
Ammonium ions exist in aqueous solution in dynamic equilibrium with ammonia molecules

NH3 + H2O NH4+ + OH-

Ammonia is highly toxic in the body and therefore cannot be allowed to accumulate. With the help of specific catalysts, carbon dioxide reacts chemically with the ammonia molecule, NH3. The less toxic nitrogenous compound urea is produced together with water and excreted as urine.

CO2 + 2NH3 (NH2)2CO + H2O
So the biological breakdown of urine down to its constituent parts is the degradation. The most objectionable and hazardous being the ammonia, hence the stench!
I think it's been a while since I did this kind of stuff so hopefully this is correct!!! Cannot guarantee it though....feeling kinda iffy!


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi Jams101
> 
> does your seal look at all like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

*Open or closed? you decide*

G'day folks,

What is it about bodily functions? Look at the number of replies to this question. It's one of the most ppular of the recent posts!

Every time I have a conversation with someone who doesn't have a motorhome but is curious about them, sooner or later the same question comes up "What do you do about the toilet?"

Anyway, after exhaustive testing and close observation of the results, I reckon it's best to open, pee (or whatever), flush, and then close.

Whatever happens, there's nothing down there you haven't eaten.
By the way, us motorhomers have it easy in the toilet department. You wouldn't believe the shenanigans that goes on in the old style pumped marine toilets in the head of a boat.

Happy Holidays


----------

